# Resi basic fone & TV



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

What do you guys recommend for a simple phone and TV panel where i can bring in 8 cat 5 and 5 RG6 homeruns into the utility room. (have not done this in a while :whistling2

Thanks.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Simple? Nothing, the same 2x4 plywood the panel gets mounted on and Cat3 instead of cat5.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

So just hang the homeruns and let the dish and phone guy worry about it?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

You could use something like this and make the connection inside, or I think they make components to mount inside.

http://www.legrand.us/onq/structured-wiring/enclosures/standard/en1400.aspx#.T6gt_dWtamQ


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

3xdad said:


> So just hang the homeruns and let the satelite and phone guy worry about it?


If i like the customer I'll mount a splitter, but with all the different systems I usually just leave them the Hrs to terminate.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

k_buz said:


> You could use something like this and make the connection inside, or I think they make components to mount inside.
> 
> http://www.legrand.us/onq/structured-wiring/enclosures/standard/en1400.aspx#.T6gt_dWtamQ


Those are nice for in wall installations


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm actually doing a house now with about 16 RG6 home runs, 18 CAT6 home runs that I will be terminating in a wall mount patch panel and 10 CAT3 phone lines.

I just started today and I'll grab some pics tomorrow. The customer provided Blueprints and materials minus the patch panel. I am to do all home runs and terminate the CAT6, he will do the RG6 and CAT3, so I really don't know what he has planned.

As soon as I find out I'll let you know :thumbsup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

SH just quoted $76 for this. Seems pretty decent.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...able_cover_with_10_voice_8_video_chs_15k.html


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If its a new home and i get my price ill terminate them in a LV box.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

took these today. Basement has 3 RG6 home runs, 3 CAT3 home runs and 2 CAT6 home runs.

First floor (all are home runs by the way) has 4 RG6, 7 CAT3 and 7 CAT6.

Ran the third floor today which is really just a bedroom, 5 RG6, 4 CAT3 and 4 CAT6.

Second floor will be tomorrow. 12 RG6, 8 CAT3 and 8 CAT6.

This is not a large house, it's a "row home" as we call them.

Remember this is a rough in, house is gutted. The bridles are just holding things in place while I get everything fitted 





























The framing guys also decided today would be a good day to start removing part of the roof, until it started pouring that is...

And now my favorite, went to clean up at the end of the day and came down to this. I purposely stayed away from all high voltage and then someone felt this was the easiest thing for them to do, and it was a guy on our team 











Picked up some goodies today also, starting this tomorrow as well :thumbsup:


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

3xdad said:


> SH just quoted $76 for this. Seems pretty decent.
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/public/en/wiring_devices/products/residential_datacom/foundation/kits/_15_enclosure_with_hinged_lockable_cover_with_10_voice_8_video_chs_15k.html


You can buy diff miss for these also for surround and what not nice clean way to run home runs for resi.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

leviton makes some cheap good solutions


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Can i do dis 13:laughing:

Can these units be mounted in an attic space? i believe down the center of the attic is 6' headroom, but will check today.

Thanks.


----------



## ConnectingKY (May 3, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> took these today. Basement has 3 RG6 home runs, 3 CAT3 home runs and 2 CAT6 home runs.
> 
> First floor (all are home runs by the way) has 4 RG6, 7 CAT3 and 7 CAT6.
> 
> ...


Why did you choose or they spec Cat3 for voice? Just curious as normally even when we run Cat6, we run minimum Cat5e for voice so that it can be switched over to data if need be. Just curious why you do it this way.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

ConnectingKY said:


> Why did you choose or they spec Cat3 for voice? Just curious as normally even when we run Cat6, we run minimum Cat5e for voice so that it can be switched over to data if need be. Just curious why you do it this way.


I agree Cat 5 max for homes. Cat 6 overkill. Cat 3 is too slow for data for most homes.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cat 3 is not for data, only phone. At one time (before Cat 5) it was used for 10 mb/sec data.
I use Cat5e for data and Cat 3 for phone.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I agree Cat 5 max for homes. Cat 6 overkill. Cat 3 is too slow for data for most homes.


Why not future proof yourself with 6a especially since I'm assuming they have already started fibre to the door in the states from your telco providers.


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

just got buy a smart box, works great, looks good, and its cheap. it accepts both data and tel, you just need an 2"orange pipe to go on the outdoor box for utility access


----------



## ConnectingKY (May 3, 2012)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Cat 3 is not for data, only phone. At one time (before Cat 5) it was used for 10 mb/sec data.
> I use Cat5e for data and Cat 3 for phone.


I was referring to why not run Cat6 for all intended data but make all voice Cat5e versus Cat3 so that if any ever need to be reassigned, the cable could at least support 10/100 and possibly gigabit depending on conditions.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thought I mentioned it in my post but must have missed it. Customer spec'd it this way and provided all wire. I still don't know why he went CAT3 for voice...


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Started mocking up a board for this install in my workshop. Still waiting on the switch and expansion module for the 1x6 telecom module on the bottom. 

The 1x4 RG6 splitters will be replaced tomorrow with 2x8's that I left on the job site. Doing my own patch cables so they will be the exact length I need, the switch will be mounted below the patch panel.

Put the 66 block on just because I have some laying around...


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, that is a good point, I suppose. At work we have cat5e for voice and data, with an IP phone system...so it's really just 2 data drops at each desk, but they go to separate switches.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Yes, that is a good point, I suppose. At work we have cat5e for voice and data, with an IP phone system...so it's really just 2 data drops at each desk, but they go to separate switches.


Anyone seen a VoIP phone yet that doesn't have the capability to plug the computer's LAN cable in to the phone also? I haven't run across one yet. I can't help but to wonder how many double data drops are done for waste. The voice phonecall only takes 8K of bandwidth.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We aren't using separate VLANs so we keep the switches separate. We have a stack of POE switches in our MDF. This is where the bulk of the phones and computers terminate (for the offices)
On the shop floor, we have three IDF cabinets which only have a single switch for data, and the phones use power adapters. This only accounts for 10-15 phones out of 150.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> We aren't using separate VLANs so we keep the switches separate.


Gotcha. Small installs, I guess.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Started mocking up a board for this install in my workshop. Still waiting on the switch and expansion module for the 1x6 telecom module on the bottom.
> 
> The 1x4 RG6 splitters will be replaced tomorrow with 2x8's that I left on the job site. Doing my own patch cables so they will be the exact length I need, the switch will be mounted below the patch panel.
> 
> Put the 66 block on just because I have some laying around...


What is the color code for the cat 5 MPSR attachment. 
That's a good Idea make your own patch cords.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We have over 150 phones here...I don't consider that small.
I try not to make my own patch cords anymore...just not worth the time, when I can have premade ones of various sizes on the shelf.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> We have over 150 phones here...I don't consider that small.
> I try not to make my own patch cords anymore...just not worth the time, when I can have premade ones of various sizes on the shelf.


100 phone in res. damn have they heard of cell phone. Most of the house I do people don't even care if there are phones in the house now. I have to talk them into letting me put some.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you read above, I am talking about my office...a manufacturing company LOL


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> We have over 150 phones here...I don't consider that small.
> I try not to make my own patch cords anymore...just not worth the time, when I can have premade ones of various sizes on the shelf.


Yeah, I'm just doing it because its only 24, and I want it looking good as this customer is a pretty cool Guy.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd like to see some finished pics!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

3xdad said:


> What do you guys recommend for a simple phone and TV panel where i can bring in 8 cat 5 and 5 RG6 homeruns into the utility room. (have not done this in a while :whistling2
> 
> Thanks.


As simple (and cheap) as I can think of.....

TV....











telephone....


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

3xdad said:


> What do you guys recommend for a simple phone and TV panel where i can bring in 8 cat 5 and 5 RG6 homeruns into the utility room. (have not done this in a while :whistling2
> 
> Thanks.


telephone....





66B16

mounted on plywood next to panel.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wish people would do that instead of those media panels...give me a piece of plywood and blocks any day!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I wish people would do that instead of those media panels...give me a piece of plywood and blocks any day!


like this...

before









after










or


beginning









middle









done









:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I wish people would do that instead of those media panels...give me a piece of plywood and blocks any day!


I'll do blocks on plywood anytime, but I do enjoy when a customer lets me get creative and do something outside the normal. 

He liked what he saw so far and pulled me aside to thank me for doing this on my time and let me know he already has some additional ideas he wants me to pursue.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I'd like to see some finished pics!


I will post when we are done. Rough inspection is Tuesday so I won't really be doing anymore with this until the final.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> As simple (and cheap) as I can think of.....
> 
> TV....
> 
> ...



The top 2 boards in the enclosure are really only there because I was at Lowes and they were on clearance from $39.00 down to $4.95. I will probably pull the plates off and use them for some other application.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> like this...
> 
> before
> 
> ...


 Very nice work! Where are the protectors for that terminal in the 2nd picture?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice cleanup job...I never see any Krone blocks around here, just 66 or 110.
The only thing I would have done differently would have been to bring the cross connects from the top of the blocks rather than the bottom.

In the last picture, what are the greenish-yellow wire organizers? Never seen anything like them.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

What's the orange cable. Innerduct or multiple conductor cable.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like Carlon innerduct.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

A pic from today. I did not get to separate phone, data and cable because I had to help with the rest of the rough in. It bothered me to no end leaving it looking like this. Can't wait for final terminations :thumb up:


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

If this is a simple residential retrofit, I found a GREAT solution in the Plumbing Isle of HD. The plastic 9X9 spring loaded plumbing access panel. it's about $10, just cut a square hole in the drywall and drop your wires into the wall. The panel clips onto the wall. I use a label maker and mark it TV/TELEPHONE. The trouble with the strusctures cable boxes is they are difficult to retrofit and the cable/telco guys hack them as soon as they can.

The end result is neat and tidy, all splices and splitters hide in the wall.


----------

